# Frostfree nose pumps - energy free water system



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

I just mentioned this in another thread, and did a search and see no previous mention of these units on the site. I'm in no way connected to the company other then being a happy customer and don't mind spreading the word that its a good option for a powerless water system

http://www.frostfreenosepumps.com/






Basically its a culvert buried upright over a water source, and the cows pump their own water with their nose, like an old time hand pump. Installed right they claim its good down to -40c (-40f) and we've had ours down in the 30s without issue. It could also be a good option for warm weather territory, where power isn't available - if you have the water to work with - including feeding froma dugout, and keeping them out of the water and keeping it clean.

There is some initial cost (around $1500 cad I believe it was + excavation), but its been well worth it for us, having a reliable source of water, and not having to cut ice all winter. It's better suited for bigger cattle, but you can teach younger cattle to use it as well.

Any questions on it, I'll answer what I can, but I had the chance to meet up with Jeff Anderson the owner and he was great to deal with, and followed up to make sure we've been happy with the pump.


----------

